# Merhaba forumda türk varmı ?



## cyberhtt (Dec 1, 2011)

Merhaba türkiyeden Rahman ben istanbulda yaşıyorum bu forumda bir kaç kişide saddle homers beslediğini gördüm bana gönderme ihtimaliniz varmı türk dost varsa yardımcı olursa çok memnun olurum.

Saygılar,


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*?*

Please use a translator


----------



## cyberhtt (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, I turkey us here as a result of researches trying to produce a two coincided with the birds you've seen here is pretty great prices 10-20 how many would like to send to Turkey.


----------



## cyberhtt (Dec 1, 2011)

?????????????


----------

